# Attn Guide: You do not own the bay



## TexasCajun (Jun 29, 2006)

I experienced an incident on the water over the weekend that I have seen and heard before, but seems to be increasingly common. While fishing E Matty with friends over the weekend, we were travelling to our next destination far off the shoreline (not buring it) when we see the captain of a boat waving us down. Naturally we slow in case the boat needed assistance. The captain that waved us down proceeds to pull up within 10 feet of our boat, and rather than needing assistance or having anything constructive to say, begins to lay into the captain of our boat (I was a passenger) with shouts and extreme profanity, claiming we were going to cut him off and that he was fishing that area. He had no lines in the water or even rods in hand, and everyone on his boat was still in their seats. Our boat did not come close to him, nor put his boat anywhere close to any type of dangerous situation. I have been fishing for a long time and in many different areas, and this is not the first time I have heard an exchange of words on the water by a guide. In this instance, in order to not further escalate the situation, we did not dignify his profane rhetoric with a response. 

I have a decent idea who the guide was, but that is beside the point. The point of bringing this up is that I realize that as a guide, you make your living or part of it, by fishing the waters along the Texas coast. However, you do not own the bay just because you guide there. E Matty is a crowded bay, as I am sure many people know. I agree that through courtesy we should try to avoid disturbing another fisherman's spot, through potlicking or otherwise. If we unintentionally disturbed a spot he was going to try to fish, then so be it. It happens. But his reaction was uncalled for, and does not represent well for the guides in E Matty. It just so happens that my early morning wade was cut off by another boater that same day. Unfortunately, this is the way of the water. All anyone can do is try to avoid such situations through boater courtesy. 

Just remember, if you expect courtesy on the water, you should show courtesy as well. Waving a boat down and trying to start a confrontation with them (2 of his passengers were ladies) just shows this person's lack of tact and thought. If you don't want other boats around you, pick a different profession. As a guide, you are not entitled to anything that other fisherman are not. There are guidelines in place, but when it comes to fishing there will always be mixed signals of intent. Just be thankful the people you decided to flag down and verbally assault were not violent, and that those same people may have been future clients, or even have influental ties to the fishing community. But obviously, this particular guide does not care.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Haven't you read the "2Cool Guide Bashing Guidelines"???? If you're going to bash one, you have to identify him or at least his boat....


----------



## DavidCorpusTX (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm going to grab some popcorn....


Don't really care what anyone says there is no excuse for this guides behavior, period. I don't care if you did cut through his drift or whatever, pulling up to someones boat and trying to confront them has no possible positive effect. It probably wasn't received well by this clients either...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

you should have knocked him out


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

TexasCajun

I'm sorry you had that type of a confrontation. Most Guides are curtious and practice fishing the same as you. Don't let the few bad, change your feelings towards the many good. It's too bad, but sometimes we run into jerks like that. 

I hope you had a good day of fishing.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

:fireworks


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

When did Kelly Parks start fishing E Matagorda?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

coooool a guide thread........who was it ?

tell me tell me..........................


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Fishing is tough right now for some of the young more inexperienced guides with limited knowledge of the difficult conditions affecting the fish! 

Add to this the fact that most 'sports' dont want to wade at night with the full moon....so...in the guides mind he feels he HAS to provide an excuse to his customers since he can't provide fillets....You're the excuse....too many people are running his fish off!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Didn't you know? 

They DO own all the bays and are just tolerant enough of us "little people" to let us use them occasionally.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> you should have knocked him out


i agree with j. you probably should have just jerked him out of his boat and slapped him around a little bit. how else are these guides going to get the hint that they don't own the bay?


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

PICTURES??

Imagine if you were the client. That guide left a heck of an impression with the clients, probably a bad one. I know if I was on a guided trip and the guide pulled that ****, first I would call him/her out for it, second I would tell everyone I knew what poor behavior he/she showed to fellow boaters.

Pass the butter.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> Fishing is tough right now for some of the young more inexperienced guides with limited knowledge of the difficult conditions affecting the fish!
> 
> Add to this the fact that most 'sports' dont want to wade at night with the full moon....so...in the guides mind he feels he HAS to provide an excuse to his customers since he can't provide fillets....You're the excuse....too many people are running his fish off!


 Exactly!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Funny thing. I have always fished east gal. bay and have never had or saw this kinda stuff happen.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

grow a pair and tell us who he be..........


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> Fishing is tough right now for some of the young more inexperienced guides with limited knowledge of the difficult conditions affecting the fish!
> 
> Add to this the fact that most 'sports' dont want to wade at night with the full moon....so...in the guides mind he feels he HAS to provide an excuse to his customers since he can't provide fillets....You're the excuse....too many people are running his fish off!


Sounds like someone has a little "inside" information.... How'd you know he was young and inexperienced with limited knowledge??? No matter what guide it was, his actions were wrong.....


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

I was raised here and have fished the bay ever since I can recall. Every year there are more and more folks coming to fish the Matagorda Bay’s. It’s somewhat disappointing but hey its there for everyone to enjoy. I can’t believe he flagged you down and done that to ya. Guide or no guide it’s just wrong. I cant’ imagine how incredibly ticked off I would get but some folks are just jerks. All we can do is put a smile on find another spot to fish and get over it! Life’s a beech sometimes…


----------



## kerlunker (Jun 28, 2006)

This report may be a little biased, but TexasCajun and I are good buddies and I was one of three with him. I was not captaining but sitting with him at the helm while we monitored the GPS and looked out for other boats. We were 300 - 400 yards away from shore, traveling in what I perceive as the well defined boater's lane on the shouth shoreline. We weren't going very fast, maybe 25 as we see what looks to be a white gulf coast (I stress to say I think a gulf coast) heading strait to shore. All of his rods were in holders as was easy to tell as they had poppink corks on them. As we move a safe distance away from him whips his boat 90 degrees and points it directly in our direction.

Being naive i thought it may have been an emergency and he might have needed help. As he got within 10 feet of the boat he starts barking at our buddy. I could tell his clients were not impressed. He was heavy set with a goatee and I think was driving a Gulf Coast, I think. I had my camera in my shirt pocket and should have taken one.

With TX being a right to carry state what was this guy thinking? What, did he need to teach us a lesson? Where were in the wrong? Why would anyone be CLAIMING to fish in what is apparently a boater's lane and then feel the need to yell at someone. I thought about hollering at him but we just caught alot of fish and I didn't want this idiot to ruin our day, so we brushed it off. Shortly after we were asking ourselves what we did in the wrong and we all agreed we gave this moron plenty of space. It was he who not only dangered his clients (he didn't know if we would throw down or even worse pull out a piece???) but then us, as our capt had to throw it in reverse to escape this guy as he literally charged us. 

I love the Matty area, but its crowded and people and guides alike need to keep cooler heads. Our wade was cut off around 8 and yes it p'd me off, but what were going to do, yell at the guy? This isn't New York, its TX and we are all just trying to get away and spend a little time on the water. That time would be alot better without a** holes like him.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Everybody has a bad day from time to time, hopefully he will learn from his actions. rs


----------



## TexasCajun (Jun 29, 2006)

Leemo said:


> grow a pair and tell us who he be..........


It has nothing to do with needing to "grow a pair" as you so eliquently put it, Leemo. My intent is not to ruin a guides name or business rep, but more importantly, to remind guides in general that the "sports", "weekend warriors", or "average joes" are the people who make up their customer base, and they should treat all people accordingly. My personal intentions when fishing are to find peace, not to get retribution/revenge on this guide.

And to clarify, I have fished with many guides in the past, including Capt. Rachunek, and have had very pleasant experiences. But I have also had some very bad ones.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

> as our capt had to throw it in reverse to escape this guy as he literally charged us.


That's when you needed to explain things to him at gunpoint. I suspect he would have been a lot more polite at that point.


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

I think TexasCajun might be related to Boashna.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

TexasCajun said:


> It has nothing to do with needing to "grow a pair" as you so eliquently put it, Leemo. My intent is not to ruin a guides name or business rep, but more importantly, to remind guides in general that the "sports", "weekend warriors", or "average joes" are the people who make up their customer base, and they should treat all people accordingly. My personal intentions when fishing are to find peace, not to get retribution/revenge on this guide.
> 
> And to clarify, I have fished with many guides in the past, including Capt. Rachunek, and have had very pleasant experiences. But I have also had some very bad ones.


Don't you think you would have grabbed his attention a little more by simply taking a pic of his boat w/TX #'s included or at minimal write his #'s down and let him know your going to report his actions other than coming to a forum and posting a thread with no name,#'s etc.etc.? Just Sayin.....Not bashin.....


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

TexasCajun said:


> It has nothing to do with needing to "grow a pair" as you so eliquently put it, Leemo. My intent is not to ruin a guides name or business rep, but more importantly, to remind guides in general that the "sports", "weekend warriors", or "average joes" are the people who make up their customer base, and they should treat all people accordingly. My personal intentions when fishing are to find peace, not to get retribution/revenge on this guide.
> 
> And to clarify, I have fished with many guides in the past, including Capt. Rachunek, and have had very pleasant experiences. But I have also had some very bad ones.


if you have to remind someone to use their manners, they need not be in business! everyone is a star with a sugar coated website, the experience you had should,would, and needs to be heard!


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Well that sucks for the next person (possibly 2cooler) who books a trip with said guide who doesnt catch fish and blames it on other boaters that are 400yds away from said guide's boat. Just think you could have saved those guys (possibly 2coolers) from wasting 500+ on a sorry ***** guide just by dropping a name...


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

plgorman said:


> Well that sucks for the next person (possibly 2cooler) who books a trip with said guide who doesnt catch fish and blames it on other boaters that are 400yds away from said guide's boat. Just think you could have saved those guys (possibly 2coolers) from wasting 500+ on a sorry ***** guide just by dropping a name...


Just make sure it's not a fat guy with a goatee and a white Gulf Coast.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

plgorman said:


> Well that sucks for the next person (possibly 2cooler) who books a trip with said guide who doesnt catch fish and blames it on other boaters that are 400yds away from said guide's boat. Just think you could have saved those guys (possibly 2coolers) from wasting 500+ on a sorry ***** guide just by dropping a name...


X2


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Leemo said:


> grow a pair and tell us who he be..........


yea,


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

plgorman said:


> Well that sucks for the next person (possibly 2cooler) who books a trip with said guide who doesnt catch fish and blames it on other boaters that are 400yds away from said guide's boat. Just think you could have saved those guys (possibly 2coolers) from wasting 500+ on a sorry ***** guide just by dropping a name...


there might be legalities involved that cause the OP to not want to divulge the name.

but if that had happened to me, one of of us would have had his arse whipped.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Don't you think you would have grabbed his attention a little more by simply taking a pic of his boat w/TX #'s included or at minimal write his #'s down and let him know your going to report his actions other than coming to a forum and posting a thread with no name,#'s etc.etc.? Just Sayin.....Not bashin.....





Leemo said:


> if you have to remind someone to use their manners, they need not be in business! everyone is a star with a sugar coated website, the experience you had should,would, and needs to be heard!


I have to agree with Catchy and Leemo on this. There are a lot of really great guides right here on the 2cool board that manage to earn their living without engaging in this sort of behavior. They make a trip fun for their clients and productive and the reports are often posted up here for all to read. 
Transversly, the folks on 2cool need to know which of these fellas doesn't represent the fishing community well so that they don't waste their money on a trip with them at the expense of the better guides. I wouldn't personally advocate bashing a guide just because the trip didn't go exactly as planned or didn't boat as many fish as someone thought it should, because there are just days like that. But a guide that openly engages in 'bay rage' while carrying clients is a loose cannon that we should all be warned about. Just my $.02


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

I agree that he should be exposed. I also agree that he should be talked to by hand.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

slopoke said:


> I have to agree with Catchy and Leemo on this. There are a lot of really great guides right here on the 2cool board that manage to earn their living without engaging in this sort of behavior. They make a trip fun for their clients and productive and the reports are often posted up here for all to read.
> Transversly, the folks on 2cool need to know which of these fellas doesn't represent the fishing community well so that they don't waste their money on a trip with them at the expense of the better guides. I wouldn't personally advocate bashing a guide just because the trip didn't go exactly as planned or didn't boat as many fish as someone thought it should, because there are just days like that. But a guide that openly engages in 'bay rage' while carrying clients is a loose cannon that we should all be warned about. Just my $.02


Well said.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey Texascujun said """I have a decent idea who the guide was""" He didn't say he *knows *who the guide was. Big difference here folks. It's not right to falsely accuse someone. Just my 2cents.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

This is probably due to the fact that there is always two sides to a story.......ALWAYS!!!


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

slopoke said:


> I have to agree with Catchy and Leemo on this. There are a lot of really great guides right here on the 2cool board that manage to earn their living without engaging in this sort of behavior. They make a trip fun for their clients and productive and the reports are often posted up here for all to read.
> Transversly, the folks on 2cool need to know which of these fellas doesn't represent the fishing community well so that they don't waste their money on a trip with them at the expense of the better guides. I wouldn't personally advocate bashing a guide just because the trip didn't go exactly as planned or didn't boat as many fish as someone thought it should, because there are just days like that. But a guide that openly engages in 'bay rage' while carrying clients is a loose cannon that we should all be warned about. Just my $.02


x2
This incidence is what gives the good guides a bad rep.
Not knowing who it is, in this case, is worse than not wanting to call out an individual, IMHO.
We need to know who to avoid.


----------



## BAMF32 (Feb 12, 2005)

Texascajun, consider yourself lucky. I like the guides that come into the harbor at 2 pm and hit your boat when you're getting gas and complain and tell you you're parked in their spot next to the fish cleaning table. Blue El Pescador. Its a simple fact if you arent putting money in their pocket that day you are not going to get a lot of respect or courtesy from certain ones.


----------



## saltrod (Oct 10, 2008)

*BAY RAGE*

Sure is a shame that certain guides have created this type of sterotype for the group. I personally know many guides who would feel the same as us and would love to have those exposed. This would create a better name and business for them. I SAY ALL POS GUIDES GOING FORWARD SHOULD BE EXPOSED BY NAME OR BY TAG#. WE CAN USE OUR FORUM TO DRUM UP BUSINESS FOR THE GOOD GUYS AND MAKE THE BAD ONES PUNCH A CLOCK EVERYDAY LIKE WE DO. WHAT'S THE PROBLEM WITH THAT. I say create a special page just for this purpose. ECONOMIC STIMULUS AT ITS BEST!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

It won't be long before two of these guides meet, the ones that own this certain spot and drift the entire bay. 
Can you imagine this scene? Got to be a Youtube moment.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Mike. Keep on the high road bro.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

i think texasCajun is being a legit gentlemen and not posting a name but making his point without hurting another persons job.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

whistlingdixie said:


> i think texasCajun is being a legit gentlemen and not posting a name but making his point without hurting another persons job.


..........and this coming from a boat salesman..........I'm just sayin......


----------



## Moonpie (Jun 20, 2004)

It's happened to me also.

Heck, I've seen them start cussing and throwing themselves around at the boat ramp. You lesser people get out of my way. I'm a guide!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Moonpie said:


> It's happened to me also.
> 
> Heck, I've seen them start cussing and throwing themselves around at the boat ramp. You lesser people get out of my way. I'm a guide!


Like BAMF said it happens at the harbor as well and I was on his boat when Don Wood did what he did...what an absolute jerk!!

I know several guides personally in Matagorda that would go out of there way to help so they ain't all bad down there!


----------



## rhinob (Jun 16, 2009)

Tombo said:


> It won't be long before two of these guides meet, the ones that own this certain spot and drift the entire bay.
> Can you imagine this scene? Got to be a Youtube moment.


oh man that is gonna be a scene!! i never thought of that, but now that you mention it, it is bound to happen some time


----------



## Beeracuda (Mar 24, 2006)

I just read this weak post and I want my ten minutes back. What a bunch of cr&p. Another bay rage story about we did nothing wrong, the other "guide" is an a hole, and you don't own the bay. 

Don't post unless your prepared to name names and give the other party the chance to defend themselves. 

my .02


----------



## houfinchaser (Oct 10, 2008)

Being a gentlemen is something you do with a lady.. If that guy really cused you out either beat his ***, give it back to him as hard as he gave it to you or get over it... what the hell you want us to do about it?


----------



## Ahill (Aug 3, 2007)

AARRGGGHHHH......I cant believe I wasted my time reading another guide thread


----------



## Clifford Crump (Jan 6, 2009)

*Keep it cool*

Thanks for the info Texas Cajun, it takes a lot of control not to come on here and "sling mud" at someone your not positive about his I.D.

A mistaken identity on a guide that may not be this way at all would be hard to recover from...

Hats off


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Texascajun,

I think your post was well said and I believe you and your freinds did the right thing by not escalating the situation. Some people will get their butt's whipped and then still shoot you or shoot towards you, been there, done that! But, in retrospect, I think its only right to post the guides name/TX numbers or what ever, if and only IF your absoloutley sure it's the right name for that person and the exact numbers or description to allow others to avoid a possibly bad situation in the future. I also believe you guys were right in every way in your captains boat etiquette, you guys thought he needed help and you stopped, thats alot more than than alot of boaters would or do on a regular basis. I think your post was right on!


----------



## sabiki (Aug 21, 2005)

Translations/ most likely

"going to next fishing spot"== driving across bay with head in ***** not watching what is going on in front of you.

"apparent boat lane"== long reef, cleveland reef, boiler bayou, inside of oyster farm, etc.

"300 yards" == 60-80 yards

does anybody think that someone would light into someone like that on the water for doing what he said, my guess is that it had to have been alot worse, BUT I'M NOT JUSTIFYING IT!! 

Anytime someone puts a post up like this, they did absolutly nothing wrong and just cant beleive what happened.:biggrin:


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

TXDRAKE said:


> Texascajun,
> 
> I think your post was well said and I believe you and your freinds did the right thing by not escalating the situation. Some people will get their butt's whipped and then still shoot you or shoot towards you, been there, done that! But, in retrospect, I think its only right to post the guides name/TX numbers or what ever, if and only IF your absoloutley sure it's the right name for that person and the exact numbers or description to allow others to avoid a possibly bad situation in the future. I also believe you guys were right in every way in your captains boat etiquette, you guys thought he needed help and you stopped, thats alot more than than alot of boaters would or do on a regular basis. I think your post was right on!


*Exactly!:biggrin:*


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm personally friends with some guides. But, I've had guides:
-drive between my boat and boiling fish while we were casting to them
-drive over a school of bait I was cast netting (in NC)
-anchor in my chum slick
And be indignant about it.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

next time then just call the Hurt Feelings Hotline..........1-800-hurtfeelings

push one for male

then push 4 for guides


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> next time then just call the Hurt Feelings Hotline..........1-800-hurtfeelings
> 
> push one for male
> 
> then push 4 for guides


Were you the guide? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

just keep 5 !!


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

A camera to capture the TX numbers is the way to go.


----------



## explorer05 (Jun 22, 2006)

Tombo said:


> It won't be long before two of these guides meet, the ones that own this certain spot and drift the entire bay.
> Can you imagine this scene? Got to be a Youtube moment.


This has already happened, on the bay and then again at the cleaning table. That was really stupid, but a great show. Just think how the clients feel.


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll buy Lee Warmke for a dollar



Long Pole said:


> Just make sure it's not a fat guy with a goatee and a white Gulf Coast.


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

Props to you Mike for taking the high road in this situation, no cheese for you.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

DatDude said:


> I'll buy Lee Warmke for a dollar


ya see, not naming names and such.. here it goes. A name has been now associated with this post.. and I looked at the website... I think we have an "assumed" match now... and sure hope it aint the wrong match, that's some baddd publicity. LOL


----------



## TexasFlats (Mar 29, 2007)

DatDude said:


> I'll buy Lee Warmke for a dollar


There is a prevailing feature about his boat that they would have likely remembered, unless they just don't want to say.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Well, this is my take, not that aybody cares. This is kinda a repeat of what has been said here. IF that happend to me and I knew for sure who it was then I would post his name. I would not want anyone to spend there hard earned money on a trip with a jerk like that. I owe it to my fishin bros. 
If I had no idea who the guide was or boat type or TX #'s I would not post at all. The short time I have a member here it's the same ole thing over and over.
Thi guide did that or that guide did this. Get kinda old.
Like infamous said There's a name but no one knows if this guy was even on the water that day. It just aint right.
OK I'm done.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I just wanted to post on a guide post since I have not done that before.

Well, now I have.

I actualy read the whole thing first. My first full read of a guide post also.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Here's what happens next:
1. The guide enters the thread telling how it "really went down"
2. Posters jump all over the OP saying he should have called the guide before posting
3. Guide comes back to thread saying the entire incident was a huge misunderstanding and they have come to terms. 
4. Thread gets deleted
5. Wash, rinse, repeat.


----------



## the wood man (Sep 14, 2006)

Another interesting thread. I booked a trip some years ago in Gorda with Mike Mosely(rip). It was an unusually slow year and fish were hard to find.We finally got a good bite going out of the boat with top waters when we see another boat coming near. It was Captain T Kountz who used to be Moselys friend I guess. Anyway, Mosely freaks out that he is going to cut off our drift and calls him every name in the book.It was then that I saw some real guide resentment or competion or whatever. I was surprised about it but I guess that it happens. By the way, Capt. Kountz stayed above the fray.I must say that I have been with other guides over the years and they really have been good guys and respectful of others on the water.


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

I'M NOT A GUIDE BUT I ACTUALLY DO LIKE CUSSING AT PEOPLE COMING TO CLOSE INCLUDING THROWING SINGLE FINGERS. I FEEL BETTER AND EVERYBODY IN THE BOAT AGREES THAT I TAUGHT THAT DUDE A LESSON.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

the wood man said:


> Another interesting thread. I booked a trip some years ago in Gorda with Mike Mosely(rip). It was an unusually slow year and fish were hard to find.We finally got a good bite going out of the boat with top waters when we see another boat coming near. It was Captain T Kountz who used to be Moselys friend I guess. Anyway, Mosely freaks out that he is going to cut off our drift and calls him every name in the book.It was then that I saw some real guide resentment or competion or whatever. I was surprised about it but I guess that it happens. By the way, Capt. Kountz stayed above the fray.I must say that I have been with other guides over the years and they really have been good guys and respectful of others on the water.


haha... ol' Mike owned some of those wells out in west matagorda also  he was a character, rip Mike.


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

I have nothing to add to this thread what-so-ever. Instead, I came seeking some greenies. Now, give them up!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

.


----------



## TexasFlats (Mar 29, 2007)

BALZTOWAL said:


> I'M NOT A GUIDE BUT I ACTUALLY DO LIKE CUSSING AT PEOPLE COMING TO CLOSE INCLUDING THROWING SINGLE FINGERS. I FEEL BETTER AND _EVERYBODY IN THE BOAT AGREES THAT I TAUGHT THAT DUDE A LESSON_.


So,... are you the fat white guy with a goatee in a gulf coast, or....

not?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

TexasFlats said:


> So,... are you the fat white guy with a goatee in a gulf coast, or....
> 
> not?


More than likely...


----------



## 2blue (Apr 16, 2007)

Go with a good guide and this will not happen. Fin and Feathers Capt. Gary Luetge is great. Capt Tommy Alexander is also a great guide down there, I have fished with both. But I only keep the reds from there, too many worms in the trout. Maybee what was wrong with the guide.


----------



## Redfishon (Nov 10, 2005)

Everybody is thinking it. I will just say it.. Sounds like 2 boat loads of big P ssies.. Someone throw down or shut up either way if your not gonna post a name then just consider it a bad encounter and keep it off the site.. Anybody charges me their getting 1 warning shot in the air then the next ones gonna count if you know what I mean..


----------



## dwmenard (Feb 14, 2008)

*Observation*

It looks like a lot of "*******" here. That "Cowboy" guy has clearly been watching too many John Wayne movies!


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2005)

No name posted. Does mean I gotta hate all guides until the culprit is identified? Just curious.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Yawn.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Well it started on fire and quickly went to crud. sad3sm The best part was the rabbit and pancake.


----------



## AggiesWin (Feb 27, 2006)

I disagree, Seeing the fat Chinese kid on his mom's back was worth it! I am paying attention to the guides faces on their sites!


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Say his name! 
Say his name! 
Say his name! 
Say his name! 
Say his name! 
Say his name! 
Say his name!


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

Bonito said:


> TexasCajun
> 
> I'm sorry you had that type of a confrontation. Most Guides are curtious and practice fishing the same as you. Don't let the few bad, change your feelings towards the many good. It's too bad, but sometimes we run into jerks like that.
> 
> I hope you had a good day of fishing.


I agree especially Randall Groves whom in my opinion can put you on quality fish that rival matty in 3 connected bay systems.


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

If this guide is so inept that he has to have "a spot" to catch fish. He probably needs to go flip burgers. When I go out I have numerous spots and if some one is there already I either wait them out or move on. Not to mention he hadn't even reached the spot yet.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

NO SOUP FOR YOU! NEXT!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

THIS IS THE MOST AWESOME THREAD EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Snap Draggin said:


> THIS IS THE MOST AWESOME THREAD EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

i would have bicycle kicked his fat *** into the water


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Yawn...nap time.


----------



## Redfishon (Nov 10, 2005)

Oceola said:


> Yawn...nap time.


The horse is still twitching a bit..LOL


----------

